# It's a bird, It's a Plane, It's....



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

.....Angel?!?!





































More coming..................


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

No Way! That can NOT be Angel puppy! She is just gorgeous 
What a turn around she had, almost on death's door to a healthy fit beautiful girl!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW!!! 

I cannot believe how grown up she is now. And the picture of health. You would never know to look at her how sick she was. Proves once again, the power of love! 

Wonderful pictures Danielle. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

She's lovely. =)


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

shes just the picture of the perfect collie!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

She is beautiful but...who's her brown friend on the other side of the fence? Love the touching noses picture.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> No Way! That can NOT be Angel puppy! She is just gorgeous
> What a turn around she had, almost on death's door to a healthy fit beautiful girl!


Yup, no tricks....definitely Miss Angel! Still a little tiny thing, but beautiful all the same!



Renoman said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> I cannot believe how grown up she is now. And the picture of health. You would never know to look at her how sick she was. Proves once again, the power of love!
> 
> Wonderful pictures Danielle. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Reno! She is definitely well loved(and spoiled, I am afraid it shows, too). I still look at her in awe of how she looks today. She moves 100% normal now, no hitch in her gait! And as you can see, she can jump with the best of them! 

She is definitely my little miracle dog. 



Pai said:


> She's lovely. =)


Thank you. 



princesstiffany said:


> shes just the picture of the perfect collie!


Thank you, too!



alphadoginthehouse said:


> She is beautiful but...who's her brown friend on the other side of the fence? Love the touching noses picture.


He is the neighbors dog. For the life of me, I can't remember his name. Angel thinks he is just the best thing around town. Whenever he is out, she has to run over, and they will play through the fence (running back and forth). They are goofs together!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Do they ever have play dates...like in the same yard? Bet they would have some good fun. She sure is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Angel?!?! THAT is little cute ANGEL?!?! Wow, she has grown up to be a BEAUTIFUL girl! Wow...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh she looks lovely! And her face looks so much like Aspen, and you know how much I approve of that!



Rough_Collies2008 said:


> She moves 100% normal now, no hitch in her gait!


I was just going to ask about that --- soooooo wonderful to hear! She had angels looking out for her when she went to live with you, that's for sure...she's so lucky you guys stuck with her through everything (though I have a feeling she gives you more than enough joy to pay you back!).

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

It's great to see pics of Miss Angel again, she looks stunning!


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

She's SO pretty!!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## semper83 (May 6, 2009)

You have such a beautiful dog. And such a nice coat


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

wow, is she ever gorgeous....how big did she top out at?...any "hitches" in her movements from all the troubles?...i know you had said at one point she had a "funny" gait...did it go away?...

but, definitely a miracle girl.....


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

simply superb 


she is gorgeous .. i bet other dogs are drooling for her lol 


amazing coat ^_^ \m/


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

how very pretty!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

She's beautiful! What a great picture this is! I love the focus and composition...


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! One of my favorite breeds.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

that's angel?????? holy molly!!! Is she ever big and beautiful! Good job RC! You did wonders to this cutie pie!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Lassie! Go get Help! Timmy's in the well!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much much everyone. I definitely love the little trouble maker



alphadoginthehouse said:


> Do they ever have play dates...like in the same yard? Bet they would have some good fun. She sure is a beautiful girl.


They have actually never played together. My neighbors are hard to meet up with, as we are both around at different times it seems. I agree though, they would have a blast together!!



Darkmoon said:


> Angel?!?! THAT is little cute ANGEL?!?! Wow, she has grown up to be a BEAUTIFUL girl! Wow...


Thank you! She definitely has grown! I can't believe the pups are 10 1/2 months now!



Shaina said:


> Oh she looks lovely! And her face looks so much like Aspen, and you know how much I approve of that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can definitely see the family resemblance between Aspen and Angel! Aspen's half brother looks just like her but he is a tri-headed white (where Angel gets her white splashes). Definitely passed down the sweet head.

I definitely agree, she had someone watching her! She absolutely pays back with joy and laughter. She is full of personality, and very, very sassy. Just watching her run around is so special, as she just seems overjoyed about life. I need to videotape it, as it is a hoot to watch her in the yard. 



tirluc said:


> wow, is she ever gorgeous....how big did she top out at?...any "hitches" in her movements from all the troubles?...i know you had said at one point she had a "funny" gait...did it go away?...
> 
> but, definitely a miracle girl.....


Her last weigh in she was 42 pounds(can you believe it!). She still looks super tiny to me though, just like a sheltie. I was surprised she even hit the 40 pound mark! She no longer has that 'funny' look to her gait. She is 100% normal, here is a picture of her trotting. It shows her nice extension she has now:










She definitely could not move like this a few months ago. 





Mudra said:


> that's angel?????? holy molly!!! Is she ever big and beautiful! Good job RC! You did wonders to this cutie pie!


Thank you! Yup, that is miss Sassy Pants at her finest!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! Angel looks amazing. What a wonderful story of hope and perseverance.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

What a blessing. She's gorgeous. I love her beautiful, dainty face and that great coat!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG!!! THAT's Angel?!? 

She looks all grown up now!


----------

